# EU Unmanaged VPS - £8 or $11.60/month! 4 GB RAM, 200 GB Storage, 5TB Transfer, Anti-DDoS protection



## web-project (Apr 19, 2016)

Special offer for users of vpsboard: All our VPS plans comes with Anti-DDoS protection and game servers are welcome.Basic Custom Plan - SpecialGuaranteed RAM: 4096MB (4GB)Disk Space: 200GBBandwidth: 5000GB on 1 Gbps port*Dedicated IP (IPv4): 2Dedicated IP (IPv6): 50CPU: 6 vCPU Fair UseControl Panel: SolusVM control panelFull Root Access: YesRaid Protected Storage: YesVirtualization: Xen HVMServer Location: Roubaix, France (EU)Cost per month: £8.00 (don't need any coupon code, as price reduced automatically on checkout or you can use coupon: VPSBASICSPECIAL)Buy Now: https://www.web-project.co.uk/clientarea/order.php?step=1&productGroup=20&product=188(for any late payments £25 charge fee and removal of lifetime discount as per terms and conditions)
More information about SolusVM XEN VPS - Basic VPS Plans at URL:https://www.web-project.co.uk/basic-vps-hosting* - shared between other VMs on the VPS node


Need Storage VPS Plans, visit URL:
http://www.webprovps.com/storage-hosting


The above VPS plan come with *unmanaged support*, if you can't handle the server administration we recommend the managed plans, visit our website for more information:https://www.web-project.co.uk/managed-vps-hostingOperating Systems Available:- CentOS 6.x and 7 (64Bit)- Ubuntu 14.x / 15.x (64Bit)- Debian 7.0 / Debian 8.0 ( 64Bit)- Latest Fedora (64Bit)- CloudLinux- any other OS on requestControl Panel Available: - SSH Access / Without Control Panel - Webmin Control Panel (optional)- cPanel and WebHost Manager (optional)- Vesta (optional)- Kloxo (optional)- ISPConfig 2 (optional)- ISPConfig 3 (optional)Network Speed:
Basic VPS NetworkTest ping IP: 5.135.60.217Test file: http://5.135.60.217/100MB.testPremium VPS NetworkTest ping IP: 46.105.166.136Test file: http://46.105.166.136/100MB.testNeed more information? 
Have any questions?Email: [email protected] with your sales inquiries.


----------

